# Lighweight Cover



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought my Fire cover, before my Fire even arrived last year,and I like the style alot, but, it seem like it weighs a ton now. Do any of you have a very lightweight cover you would recommend?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't know if you're looking for one that has a stand feature.....I just ordered this one today. It has SUPER reviews and is supposed to be very lightweight and non-bulky.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0072I0G1Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

(are you Trip from the CM board? if so, I've seen you on the Kindles, iPads, etc thread)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got one very similar to this early on: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007TYZO88/ref=pd_1ctyhuc__bxgy_01_01

It's only $5 and now comes in all black or with a red interior. The difference between this one and the one I got is that this has a 'slide in' system and closes with magnets. Mine has a super sticky silicone thing and has an elastic band closure. What I really like, though, is that it's got a very non bulky stand that is good for both vertical and horizontal. Not too terribly heavy either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I don't know if you're looking for one that has a stand feature.....I just ordered this one today. It has SUPER reviews and is supposed to be very lightweight and non-bulky.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0072I0G1Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> (are you Trip from the CM board? if so, I've seen you on the Kindles, iPads, etc thread)


And I got one almost identical to this one, and I like it a lot. It did take a long time to get here, however. I'd forgotten I ordered it by the time I got it. 

Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, I'm almost tempted to get that YooMee one, too.  Just because it's so inexpensive and I might like it.  They have one almost exactly like the Blurex one I got, too.  Hmmmm.....

Betty, I was able to order mine with Prime shipping.  I hope it doesn't take forever like yours did!  I need it for a trip next weekend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Some of the early stands/cases/covers were not available for Prime. . . .many were produced overseas. . .which is why they sometimes took a while to arrive.  If it's prime eligible, I'm sure it'll get there in time.


----------



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

Lindnet..it's me Trip, from Cruisemates... I am going to check out the link...we meet in all the great places!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

trip said:


> Lindnet..it's me Trip, from Cruisemates... I am going to check out the link...we meet in all the great places!


It's sure a small world sometimes, huh? 

I ended up ordering both the Blurex one and the YooMee one that Ann posted (since it was only $5). They are supposed to arrive by Wed., so I'll let you know what I think of them.


----------



## ScottinBend (Feb 25, 2012)

I just wish they made one that could store a stylus easily...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you get the sort of stylus that has a string with a rubber plug at the end, you can plug it into the sound jack.  Holds pretty secure.

The one I got that's similar to the YooMee has enough room in the fold of the case to clip a stylus if it's the sort that has a pen clip.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

ScottinBend said:


> I just wish they made one that could store a stylus easily...


They do! Don't be put off by the color, you can get them in several colors. http://www.amazon.com/FINTIE%C2%AEGreen-Leather-Package-Screen-Protector/dp/B006GLG6K0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1341834724&sr=8-6&keywords=kindle+fire+case


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got one very similar to this early on: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007TYZO88/ref=pd_1ctyhuc__bxgy_01_01


When I saw the $5 price, I ordered one immediately. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ann, thank you for the link.  My DD and I checked them out and I ordered three of them, one for each of us and my other DD.  The $5.00 price is too good to pass up and I like the look of this cover.  I ordered 2 of the black/red and 1 of just the black.  I have been trying to find a cover that is just right and have already tried 3 of them, I am hoping this one is more of what I want.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

This is the one I purchased for a friend on eBay. The price today is way better tho:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120894375690?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I have this same style case for my Galaxy Tab 7+ and love it. Plan to purchase a second color soon as a backup/change of color.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> This is the one I purchased for a friend on eBay. The price today is way better tho:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120894375690?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I have this same style case for my Galaxy Tab 7+ and love it. Plan to purchase a second color soon as a backup/change of color.


That's another great looking cover! I guess if I don't like either of the two I ordered, I have another option. Thanks for the link, Tabatha.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I received both covers that I ordered today (see above for links).  I'm pretty impressed by both of them, but I will probably be using the Blurex one more.  It is very thin and light, and looks very classy on my Fire.  I like the way it fits and the stand option.  The clip closure was pretty tight when it first got here, but I've been working with it and learning how to open and close it.  It's much easier now and I think I'm really going to enjoy this cover.

The YooMee $5 was surprising in it's quality.  It looks great and feels great.  It is a little bulkier than the other one, though.  And I'm surprised than nobody in the reviews mentioned that in some apps (Hulu+), the screen is upside down.  I did like that it stands in portrait view for reading books, and the Kindle book reading app will adjust to upside down, but it doesn't work in some other apps.

I think these will do for now.  There are sure a lot of inexpensive options out there.  Trip, I hope you find something you're happy with!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I personally use the Moko premium shell case. I loved the way it doesn't add much bulk to the fire.

 [URL=http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Premium-Quality-built--Kindle/dp/B0068AFW2W/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Premium-Quality-built--Kindle/dp/B0068AFW2W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342007251&sr=8-1&keywords=moko+premium+kindle+fire[/url]

















Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

The Moko is exactly like the Blurex. I agree, it is a very nice cover and doesn't add bulk! The Blurex is a couple of dollars cheaper, depending on which color you choose.

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Leather-folio-Built-BLUREX/dp/B005DN8Q5A/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1342012457&sr=1-1&keywords=blurex+kindle+fire


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And my cover was sold as a Vipertek and seems to be identical to both the Blurex and the Moko. I've ordered a Blurex in red as I'm not a pink lover, but that was the best of the colors available at the time I bought my cover (which was $5 and $4.99 for shipping as it was not Prime). It's very secure in the cover. I can shake it with the cover open and it stays in.

Pic of mine in its cover in a sec... added!










Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Isn't it funny how many companies sell the same cover??  I hope you like your Blurex, Betsy.  FYI, the red leans more toward the bright red (hint of orange-red).  Of course I only see the orange in it when it's next to my red Wild Roses Oberon sleeve I have on my baby Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect they are either all made by the same source or are a lot of knock-offs of the same cover.  The Blurex came today and is extremely similar to the Vipertek (which is no longer available).  The closure tab is a little different, and there is a slight difference in the stitching.  And, of course, the logo is different.

The red is kind of tomato red.

If anyone gets the green Blurex, I'd be interested in seeing the color.

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The YouMee case that I ordered was delivered today. I'm very impressed with it, especially considering the dirt-cheap price of $5 with free Prime shipping. I gave it 4.5 stars in my review.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007TYZO88/ref=cm_cr_mts_prod_img


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I received both covers that I ordered today (see above for links). I'm pretty impressed by both of them, but I will probably be using the Blurex one more. It is very thin and light, and looks very classy on my Fire. I like the way it fits and the stand option. The clip closure was pretty tight when it first got here, but I've been working with it and learning how to open and close it. It's much easier now and I think I'm really going to enjoy this cover.
> 
> The YooMee $5 was surprising in it's quality. It looks great and feels great. It is a little bulkier than the other one, though. And I'm surprised than nobody in the reviews mentioned that in some apps (Hulu+), the screen is upside down. I did like that it stands in portrait view for reading books, and the Kindle book reading app will adjust to upside down, but it doesn't work in some other apps.
> 
> I think these will do for now. There are sure a lot of inexpensive options out there. Trip, I hope you find something you're happy with!


I have the similar one that Ann has - the one with the sticky silicone pad that holds the Fire. What my granddaughter figured out is that the "portrait" stand will also hold it in landscape mode when the regular landscape stand puts it upside down for some apps. It won't be quite as steady as the landscape stand - and there's no guarantee it'll work with the YouMee stand - but it's worth a try. If it doesn't work, you can turn the Fire "upside down" in the case. I do wish the app developers would make their apps work in both "directions", though.

I have the pink Vipertek stand like Betsy's (both covers were under $10 when I got them) as well, and a MyEdge cover I designed myself. And an Oberon K3 cover that fits my Fire. But I recently started using a case on my iPad that isn't a book-type cover. It just covers the back & sides. I picked it up dirt cheap since it was for the first-gen iPad.


And I liked it so much better I decided to try something similar for my Fire. Was about to give up on finding an accessory to use that recent 30%-off voucher for when I ran across this one. It's leather instead of rubbery neoprene. It came today and I really like it a lot. I also got a Built sleeve to protect the screen when carrying it in my purse, and the discount applied to both. Think I've found my new favorite Fire combo. 
 
Now ... what to do with the other covers??


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Em,
Wish I had seen the leather back cover when the coupon was valid. Is it any thicker than the one for your Ipad? I use the silicone backs on most of my devices as I like them naked, easier to hold or use on stand. I did keep the Hutton leather envelope sleeve from my original nook as the Fire & Galaxy 7+ both fit fine should I need a sleeve for transporting.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Em,
> Wish I had seen the leather back cover when the coupon was valid. Is it any thicker than the one for your Ipad? I use the silicone backs on most of my devices as I like them naked, easier to hold or use on stand. I did keep the Hutton leather envelope sleeve from my original nook as the Fire & Galaxy 7+ both fit fine should I need a sleeve for transporting.


It's actually slimmer than the iPad one by Speck - not quite as protective or "grippy", but it adds almost no weight or bulk to the Fire. It's probably more for looks than for actual protection, but I like it a lot, and it's a little less slippery than the back of the Fire itself.


----------

